# look what I got from my Golden mamma



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I finally managed to grab a fuzzy pic of this one....it hides a lot and blends in with the soil.

My 1st baby Blue Bolt...I am very happy with this one  Right now its eyes look orange


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Very nice Anna congrats, what kinda soil is he in?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Andrew, it's a bit of Ada Amazonia II from the main tank and some moss and a bit of dirty floss for them to eat biofilm from.

They are doing good, coming out a bit more now.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

here's another of my Taiwan babies from my Golden mamma


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats. 

I didn't know you can breed golden with BKK, do you have any articles or links that show some fundamentals of these breeding genetics?

Or from personal experiences, what does adding adding golden bees to a bkk tank do?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nothing really to learn....they are basically the same shrimp, just different genes.

Golden's come from the CRS X CRS mating, usually from 2 high end mosuras which end up giving you a solid baby instead of one with red headgear...these are called goldens.

Your Taiwans are originally from these CRS/CBS lines too but have been selectively bred for a more solid red or black band over time, which has eventually produced some that are all solid red or black with only 4 white dots on the tail to show the original genetics of the crystal shrimp.

When you mate a Taiwan and a Crystal together, you get what is termed a Mischling (german name for hybrid I believe) which carries both the ability to produce either a Crystal shrimp or a Taiwan shrimp. 

These Mischlings are handy to keep in a Taiwan only tank as over a few generations they start to produce more of the Taiwan colors than the Crystal colors, so you increase your population faster because Crystal females generally carry a bigger clutch of eggs than Taiwan females do.

So in my case my Golden x BKK has produced several high end mosura Mischling babies with red and black headgear and 2 blue bolts and 1 bkk....not sure if I have a few pandas too, as Ive seen a couple of blacks that look like they are darker banded than the others and have black noses (indicator of a panda)

In a Crystal only tank having Goldens increases the chance of upgraded offspring from say an SS to an SSS with better white although it may have a slight yellow tinge to the shell. Snow whites on the other hand (offspring of the black gened shrimp) will produce both red and black offspring as well as more snow whites, and the shell seems to be better overall white.

IF you have a Mischling with mosura headgear and it crosses with a BKK, you could end up with some of the lovely Black Mosuras or even Blue Mosuras now called Shadow pandas.

I have a couple of these that I got from Ebi-Ken. They have since lost their blue color, but still carry the genetics to produce the blue gene in their offspring. I am getting a few Black Diamonds to add to my current tank so that I have a better chance of producing the higher end Taiwans.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Ahh ic makes sense. Had no clue Crystal shrimp carried more eggs.

Slightly off topic, but is there anything special you do to have such success in keeping and breeding TBs? I heard aireation is very key as well as consistent weekly water changes?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope, They will breed when they are ready. If they like the tank conditions and there's enough biofilm in it to sustain them, they breed....babies survive!

I don't do water changes!

I top up my water when the level gets down to about 10%, just use 50/50 RO water/tap and add Kordon Aquaplus/Amquel + for water conditioner.

I have lots and lots of moss/riccia/cholla wood/stones in the tank and 2 sponge filters and a Mini Cannister with spray bar all on a 15 gallon tank that houses 30+ Taiwans/mischlings/white legged Mosura crystals/snow whites.

I currently have 30 babies some in breeder boxes, some in the tank.


----------

